# minimum service size



## BSSTG (Jun 18, 2014)

Greetings,

Is there still a requirement for a minimum service size for 6 or more circuits in a residence to be a 100 amp per the 2011 NEC? If so, where is it found? Some cycles back it used to be in 230-42. I cant find it anymore.

thanksabunch

BSSTG


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, sure nuff, I posted up, turned a couple of pages and have answered my own question per 230-79.


----------



## north star (Jun 18, 2014)

*( + )*

Glad we could help you out!

*( + )*


----------



## JBI (Jun 18, 2014)

Charlie's Rule of Technical Reading strikes again! LOL


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 18, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> Charlie's Rule of Technical Reading strikes again! LOL


I've always told folks if you just read the instructions. Ha! I need to practice what I preach!

BS


----------



## JBI (Jun 19, 2014)

Every group that passes through my basic training program learns about Charlie's Rule. I call it the 'heart and soul of Code Enforcement'.


----------



## north star (Jun 19, 2014)

*= ( & ) =*

O.K.,  ...I'll ask... what is the Charlie's Rule ?

*= ( & ) =*


----------



## JBI (Jun 19, 2014)

north star, My instructors used to quote (sometimes misquote) this all the time.

Charlie’s Rule of Technical Reading

It doesn’t say what you think it says, nor what you remember it to have said, nor what you were told that it says, and certainly not what you want it to say, and if by chance you are its author, it doesn’t say what you intended it to say. Then what does it say? It says what it says. So if you want to know what it says, stop trying to remember what it says, and don’t ask anyone else. Go back and read it, and pay attention as though you were reading it for the first time.

Copyright © 2005, Charles E. Beck, P.E., Seattle, WA


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 19, 2014)

BSSTG,

Residential? IRC2006 and IRC2012 section E3502.1.

pc1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Correction on the IRC2012, section E3602.1


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I go by: If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, quacks like a duck it's probably an eagle!

no Copyright or trademark


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 1, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Correction on the IRC2012, section E3602.1


Tx requires residential to adhere to NEC, not the IRC

BSSTG


----------

